# My life of IBS and Anxiety...



## GrudgeN (Jul 14, 2004)

I am a IBS sufferer for 6 years. When my IBS comes on, I cannot hold my urge to evacuate and I will have frequent nausea when trying to eat(which is the anxiety). I have to find a restroom immediatley thinking I am about to lose it or I am going to throw up. I will also sometimes go 5-6 days without using the bathroom. So I guess you can say I have a mixture of C & D. I have been to three Gastro Drs and all three diagnosed me with IBS. I am working on changing my diet and trying to exercise regulary. IBS is a challenge for me everyday! One Gastro prescribed me Paxil but it didnt help at all. I then decided to see a Psych. He prescribed me Remeron for my anxiety and IBS. He said that Remeron helps with IBS by causing your bowels to slow down and not be so responsive. The only problem I've had with Remeron is that it started making me very dizzy at night during sleep and when I first woke up in the morning. My dosage at that time was 30mg per night. I am totally off Remeron because of the dizziness but I am about to start back on it because I can tell a difference in my thoughts of anxiety. Has anyone else tried Remeron? I am interested to know if you guys have experienced the same side effects. I also found out my wife has been cheating on me so that adds to the stress of LIFE and IBS! LIFE is a four letter word sometimes. Sorry for the long post but I wanted to get a version of my trials and tribulations out there.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2004)

Wow, that is quite a load. I don't know what to say other then hang in there and try to break it up into bitesize pieces.


----------



## minijaguar83 (Jul 13, 2004)

For everyone who struggles with anxiety because of IBS, i would recommend the IBS audio program 100. I've been listening to it (it's a hypnotherapy programme, 5 sessions over 100 days) and have improved a lot, especially when it comes to anxiety, and in turn it reduces IBS symptoms because many of them are worsened by negative emotions (chemicals are released in the brain that affect the intestines). I used to feel panicky every single morning on the bus because i was afraid i would become ill and need to go to the bathroom, and thinking about it would sometimes make the journey unbearable. Now i find that walking to where I'm going (if it's not too far) is great because the chances of feeling ill are smaller when the body is in movement, and if i feel ill, it's not as bad as being stuck among lots of people. Trying the hypnotherapy is good long-term i think, maybe you can handle the IBS without needing antidepressants and other pills. Studies have shown that positive results from hypnotherapy last for up to 5 years







!


----------



## bloomers (Apr 19, 1999)

I've never been on Remeron, but there are other drugs out there. Could you maybe take a lower dose of remeron or try something new? I used to take Buspar for generalized anxiety which helped.


----------



## GrudgeN (Jul 14, 2004)

I am going to drop my dosage of Remeron to 15mg to see if I can handle it. Everyone speaks of weight gain but I never experienced gains in my weight. My IBS makes me shy away from eating so that may be a reason that it hasnt hit me like it has others. I have been in fear of eating and then being stuck somewhere there is not a restroom it has been real sad. Remeron seems to have helped the anxiety but I still have those fears of eating.


----------



## EmilyTrost (Aug 2, 2004)

I am almost exactly like you are...I have anxiety, IBS with both D & C. I currently take Zoloft for my anxiety and am going to go back on some other medication shortly. My husband and I were trying to get pregnant but my symptoms are so bad that I cannot stay of my meds and they are not safe to take while trying to conceive.


----------



## GrudgeN (Jul 14, 2004)

Has Zoloft helped you? I have to stop taking Remeron due to the dizziness. I am looking for something else to tell my Dr. Thanks!


----------



## Karen Pollock (Jan 7, 2002)

I hated Zoloft. It made me put on 15-20 lbs, I had NO sex drive and it was really hard to go off of it. Just my 2 cents worth. Oh, and it didnt' help my IBS.


----------

